# Stainless Steel Belt Drive Disc Single Speed Commuter 29er / 700c



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Igleheart at NAHBS 2010, Virginia. Columbus stainless steel tubeset, hydraulic disc brakes, rigid fork, carbon belt drive, single speed, rigid disc fork new england segmented igleheart fork. I don't see eyelets for fender mounts to be a full-on wet-weather commuter, but looks like you could just as easily change tires to from 29er to 700c and vice versa.









I commute dailly on bike with a similar setup: single speed steel disc rigid 29er on 2.1 hardpack knobbies and a seatpost mounted duckbill rear fender on the two dozen rainy days we get in California. Big stainless steel platform pedals, too. Gore-tex shoes, wool socks, and gore-tex TNF jacket.


----------



## taehome (Aug 11, 2009)

The Ingleheart looks fun for sure, but I don't think it will take 29r tires, there's just no clearance in the fork or the rear brake bridge. Not haveing any eyelets may not be a deal breaker but if the rider needed full coverage fenders or a rack they would have to get there Mac Gyver hat on.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you know how many 'teeth' that front belt gear has? I don't think I've seen one that big. That's getting close to an ideal bike for my commute... 

except for the blue fork. What's up with that?


----------



## flatulentfox (Aug 27, 2004)

illnacord said:


> Igleheart at NAHBS 2010, Virginia. Columbus stainless steel tubeset, hydraulic disc brakes, rigid fork, carbon belt drive, single speed, rigid disc fork new england segmented igleheart fork. I don't see eyelets for fender mounts to be a full-on wet-weather commuter, but looks like you could just as easily change tires to from 29er to 700c and vice versa.
> 
> View attachment 523981
> 
> ...


What frame is that you are riding, I cant quite make it out? I am looking at building something with the same setup (SS, disc, 29er, rigid, skinny wheels). Just trying to check out all the options.

RIght now I am thinking on-one inbred 29er...

thanks.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

taehome said:


> The Ingleheart looks fun for sure, but I don't think it will take 29r tires, there's just no clearance in the fork or the rear brake bridge. Not haveing any eyelets may not be a deal breaker but if the rider needed full coverage fenders or a rack they would have to get there Mac Gyver hat on.


Even 700-35's look chancey. Cushy tires for commute are a plus for me. Maybe a 650 custom order if the BB height is OK. A bike labelled 'commuter' with no fender eyelets is incongruous at least. :skep: A stainless frame commuter with disks is in dreams of my future...


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

BrianMc said:


> Even 700-35's look chancey. Cushy tires for commute are a plus for me. Maybe a 650 custom order if the BB height is OK.


Shorter cranks would help, too.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

CommuterBoy: The blue fork matches the blue hydraulic brakes. Adds a touch of color, unique. You could do a white fork to match white Juicy Ultimates instead of the blue and vice versa.

flatulentfox: The On One Inbred is pictured with a carbon fork as well - full rigid - I do like the bent seattube, here's a picture direct from on one's site:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

illnacord said:


> CommuterBoy: The blue fork matches the blue hydraulic brakes. Adds a touch of color, unique.


That doesn't make it attractive. :lol:


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

For commuting purposes, I think it would work fine. My preferred gear ratio is 3:1 around town, and 1.45:1 for actual mountain biking. Both are doable with this system, although I'd need two complete drivetrains, just like I do now. I also agree that jamming some 2.3 tires in that frame would be tough...


----------



## analoguekid (Apr 19, 2008)

has anyone here used a belt drive setup?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

analoguekid> I haven't but MTBR members have, do a search for "carbon belt drive" or any of those keywords. The only drawback is having to incorporate a split chainstay since the belt is one piece. So that means either retrofitting a steel frame or buying another frame, not exactly an easy upgrade or bolt on.


----------



## sasquatch2 (Jun 28, 2004)

I heard about a new ultralight stainless tubeset that's lighter than TI and rides like steel. I wonder if this is the first frame using it?? I agree's, this is a near perfect setup for fast, maintenance free (-ish) c'muting!


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

This commuter from NAHBS is wicked.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Stainless Steel Offerings from Reynolds and Columbus*

sasquatch: The two stainless steel options I've seen around these parts are Reynolds 953 (selection of tubes) and Columbus XCR (tubeset).

The Igleheart in OP uses Columbus XCR. SS2 (stainless steel & single speed), full rigid, disc, carbon belt drive = jewel of the lot. Leave it to Igleheart to bring in rooted old school classic sensibilities with the modern tomorrow. Versus stainless, it's a toss up with titanium varieties - there is a place in every purist's heart with either metals. :thumbsup:


----------



## AntiNSA (Oct 29, 2009)

shirk said:


> This commuter from NAHBS is wicked.


Man call me crazy fir crashing your starbuck trendsetting thread but that biuke looks like ****.

Dont get me wrong.. I have a cobia 29".. I have lived in China 9 years now and see old men kicking ass on their bikes that look as **** as that one , but much cheaper.

Give them a choice and the cash no way they would by it if they had a choice.

You would choose that? How much do you ride per day?
Ill do 25-90km on my fisher every day over that .


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

antinsa... that's a brew.
look him up, more than knows his stuff.
nice to know you'd judge a book by it's cover though, never occurred to you the rust-o-finish was a treatment.


----------



## AntiNSA (Oct 29, 2009)

Actually It does kinda grow on you in retrospect. I like how it sits over the rear... Cant imageine a single speed bike... I mean most of the time I only change like 3 or 4 gears it seems... Add some brakes and a rack and bags... Almost no clearence between wheel and seatpost..

Im not about bike looks are anything but everytime I look at my bike I just want to ride. i chain it to my bed when I sleep and leave it at the fron of my class when I teach. 

I guess it does look like a nice bike. Worn out on the initial post and a little drunk. Id ride it (with some breaks and at least 4 gears)


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

it's a 2 speed kickback coaster-braked hub if i remember correctly!
so one "fast" and one "not so fast" for offroading/climbing.

skip it through the pine trees like you did with uncle steve's cruiser back at the lake...  

if it were for sale, I would buy it and call it "unkie steve" 
mr. garn, you make gooood bikes! :thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Sarcastic remarks deleted. Sorry.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

I love vintage bike stuff. Those kickback hubs are great!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Re: the brown bike. I can see the little metal piece that attaches to the frame from the rear hub on the rear coaster brake hub now!


----------



## AStein2784 (Mar 19, 2007)

I am so psyched to see the igleheart made it onto a thread. I was at the NAHBS and I thought that particular bike stole the show. I talked Chris about him building me something similar but I was thinking 853 over stainless based on cost.


----------

